
Good Riddance, Internet Explorer - cnst
https://vivaldi.com/blog/good-riddance-internet-explorer/
======
cnst
I still remember those times in the early noughties where MSIE6, MSIE5 and
MSIE4 was always a concern when doing the silly JavaScript tricks, where each
browser had a slightly different way of accessing the DOM tree.

However, as I'm reading this in 2020, I cannot stop but think of Google (incl.
YouTube) doing the exact same tricks to all the browser vendors that Microsoft
and MSN did to Opera and Mozilla back in the day. (Why in this day and age is
User-Agent sniffing still the way so many services do business?! Including
those provided by Google itself?!)

Not to mention the inconvenient fact that Chromium pretty much has the
monopoly nowadays; Vivaldi itself is based on Chromium, so, they can't quite
go around badmouthing it, either. The bigger issue today is with the `User-
Agent` strings -- neither Vivaldi nor Brave have their own, and even SeaMonkey
is forced to pretend to be Firefox, else, none of the major websites would
work. So, when you look at all these web counters nowadays on browser share,
Brave, Vivaldi, and probably a bunch of other Chromium-based browsers, cannot
be tracked, and may look exactly the same as Google Chrome, creating a self-
fulfilling prophecy.

